# Why can't VPN work? (jelly bean)



## Bob the Noob (Sep 12, 2011)

There was a known problem with ICS and L2TP Ipsec PSK vpn's and I managed to live with it. I've been reading posts here and there that claim it's now fixed with in Jelly Bean but I've been unable to get it to work.

I've tried: Bamf Paradigm 2.0, Jelly Belly 4.X, Viscious-Toro (CM10) and VanirAOSP 2.0. Probly one or two others but I've lost track...

All of them say "Connecting" and then "Unsuccessful" when I try to use L2TP Ipsec PSK to connect to my office VPN. Some people have said Xauth PSK or something lets them connect, but I've confirmed with my tech guys at the office that L2TP Ipsec PSK is the only option. I thought it might be a Cisco issue but they say they're running a Windows box for the VPN stuff.

So I ask everyone who's reading this: Have you been able to get any Jelly Bean rom to work with your L2TP Ipsec PSK VPN? Hell, I'll even use a third party app as long as it works...

-Bob


----------



## Aver (Jul 11, 2012)

I just tried to recreate your problem unsuccessfully, in that I just set up a working VPN (IPSec, PSK) connection to my workplace. I'm using the latest Jellybro nightly atm.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it a credential issue? Security settings>credential storage?


----------



## Bob the Noob (Sep 12, 2011)

(dang double posting...)


----------



## Bob the Noob (Sep 12, 2011)

Aver - Thanks, downloading that one now to try it out...

Mssam - I've never looked there, what should I be looking for? I know my log in information is correct when I try to connect...

if Jelly Bro doesn't work I'm starting to think I might have to sit with our tech people and watch the VPN logs to see if it's even reaching the office.

-Bob


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been using 'VPNC widget' in the market without any major issues. Occasional dropped connections but that's about it.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no clue which certificate you need, but your IT dept. should know. That's something my IT dept. is always checking when someone brings them a rooted device for work purposes. I guess they add them if they're not there. I don't have my work phone on me, so I'm not sure if we use L2TP Ipsec PSK, but I know the vpn in jellybean does work. When you're connected, it puts a little key on the left hand side of the status bar. Try to talk to one of your IT guys on the side. It's probably something small you over looked or they didn't tell you about. Maybe the widget above will do the trick...


----------



## Bob the Noob (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I'm familiar with VPN and stuff on Android, I used it lots with my Thunderbolt (Gingerbread).

I have it working now though! Dang documentation had the server name as .net and not .com (we have the company name in both). It'd been so long since I set it up I forgot which was right...

WOO HOO! Now to go try the other Roms and see if they work...

Thanks guys! (or Gals...?)

-Bob


----------



## Bob the Noob (Sep 12, 2011)

Update: Bamf Paradigm 2.0, Jelly Belly 5.1 and Jelly Bro all work...


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Add codename to the list...


----------

